

Game where no combat, no health bars and no death - dangerjungle
http://www.techspot.com/news/61519-ubmerged-type-game-dreamed-creating-kid.html

======
ccvannorman
Looks like a new age Monkey Island or MYST, but without the linear storyline.
Cool.

~~~
cheald
MYST was my first thought, too - games with "no combat, no health bars, and no
death" aren't exactly a new innovation. According to Wikipedia, MYST is still
one of the best-selling PC games of all time!

------
GFischer
Sounds cool.

There has been a huge upturn in "sandbox" style games, mostly thanks to
Minecraft or Garry's Mod, but this one has the storyline element too.

Edit: could an editor improve the title of the submission? The title of the
article is "'Submerged' is the type of game I dreamed of creating as a kid"
and the blurb is: "Submerged is a third-person, combat-free game from Uppercut
Games in which players explore a mysterious flooded city. There’s no combat,
no health bars and no death – you simply explore the virtual sandbox as you
see fit."

------
WorldWideWayne
I've been playing a game that fits this description all week: Rocket League.
It's soccer with rocket powered acrobatic race cars and it's super fun!

